# How hard is it to tear apart a Benchmade auto?



## benchmade_boy (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi All,

I know i can already here it, why are you tearing apart your benchmades? well i can take apart and fully clean both my benchmade nimravus cub( very easy) and my benchmade full sized grip. but i do not have the guts enough to tear apart my 9050. i dont know why but i have this erge to do so. so have any of you done this before? how hard is it? how bad do you think i will screw it up?

thanks!

DM


----------



## jds009 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: How hard is it to tare apart a benchmade Auto?*

you wont screw up, you probably break it though...ive half the way done to get my grip! but i think im gonna blow all that & go paintballin...


----------



## benchmade_boy (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: How hard is it to tare apart a benchmade Auto?*



jds009 said:


> .ive half the way done to get my grip! but i think im gonna blow all that & go paintballin...


NOOOOO dont you do it, you need the grip, screw piantballing


----------



## Planterz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: How hard is it to tare apart a benchmade Auto?*

Taking it apart is very easy. Putting it back together is the tricky part. It's not particularily difficult, but it'd be so much easier with a 3rd hand. I've disassembled/reassembled many plungelock autos (Severtech, Protech, Woodard, etc) sucessfully.


----------



## jds009 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: How hard is it to tare apart a benchmade Auto?*



benchmade_boy said:


> NOOOOO dont you do it, you need the grip, screw piantballing



Nooo...im pretty sure were gonna go. i DO need the grip...but friends first...so by the way, ive taken my auto apart before...i could put it back together...but when we did it to my cousins...we lost a piece...
DONT LOSE PIECES! their important!


----------



## benchmade_boy (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: How hard is it to tare apart a benchmade Auto?*



jds009 said:


> Nooo...im pretty sure were gonna go. i DO need the grip...but friends first...so by the way, ive taken my auto apart before...i could put it back together...but when we did it to my cousins...we lost a piece...
> DONT LOSE PIECES! their important!


no joke, i was reasabling my grip and a little(tiny) spacer went flying right into the trash can a almost p!ssed my pants till i found it the fourth time of going through the trash.


----------



## dano (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: How hard is it to tare apart a benchmade Auto?*

DONT DO IT...You'll be sorry.

If it has the slide-lock in the handle, there's anotehr spring in the lock, along with a tiny ball bearing (about the size of a pin-head). No one knows it's there until it's too late.

There's a spring under the button.

Then there's the main spring, which needs to be re-inserted under pressure, and anchored into the handle AND blade (which is the trickiest part).

I'd avoid taking it apart, and use compressed air to blow out the pocket gunk.

--dan


----------



## mspeterson (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: How hard is it to tare apart a benchmade Auto?*

I'm definately with Dan on this one, compressed air is your friend...


----------



## cutlerylover (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: How hard is it to tare apart a benchmade Auto?*

Its not hard at all, just make sure to remember wjhere the pieces go, take pics as you take it apart, that would help! I have also taken apart a MT auto, a protech auto as well as a few others...


----------



## benchmade_boy (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: How hard is it to tare apart a benchmade Auto?*

ok i dont think i will be taking it apart, thanks dano for talking me down from it.


----------



## jds009 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: How hard is it to tare apart a benchmade Auto?*

do you know you spelled tear wrong? you captalized auto but not benchmade...


----------



## benchmade_boy (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: How hard is it to tare apart a benchmade Auto?*



jds009 said:


> do you know you spelled tear wrong? you captalized auto but not benchmade...


woops


----------



## knot (Apr 5, 2007)

I had a Benchmade auto. It was pre-production prototype with no serial numbers. A burglar has it now.


----------



## jds009 (Apr 5, 2007)

knot said:


> I had a Benchmade auto. It was pre-production prototype with no serial numbers. A burglar has it now.



Wow...that sucks...sorry man...david, got a new avatar courtesy of pyrosharp


----------



## knot (Apr 6, 2007)

Yeah well, that isn't the most of it. My entire knife/tools/etc collection is gone but what stung the most was my Harley Davidson stroker shovelhead was stolen as well. There was less than a 1000 miles on the rebuilt motor that I rebuilt myself, except the lower end. By some miracle I got it back - in pieces and thrashed to hell. It was my custom pride and joy. It's been sitting in the garage for several years - a broken soul. The only thing worse than a thief is a child molester..well, and a murderer.


----------



## Mikeg23 (Apr 13, 2007)

Benchmade will not honor their warranty if you have disassembled the knife at any point prior to sending it to them. At least that was the case a year or two ago.


----------



## cutlerylover (Apr 13, 2007)

jds009 said:


> got a new avatar courtesy of pyrosharp


 
Glad you like it! I wish it could be bigger so you can see the knife better but it is what it is..I still like it...


----------



## jds009 (Apr 14, 2007)

Of course i like it! 



cutlerylover said:


> Glad you like it! I wish it could be bigger so you can see the knife better but it is what it is..I still like it...


----------

